# Sticky  67 GTO frame off resto help



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

I have a couple of quick questions about the correct color of some chassis components on my 67 GTO. I'm in the midst of a full frame off resto and am trying to restore it to near concours quality, or at least show room quality. Does anyone know what color Pontiac painted the rear diffs on the GTO in 67? I'm not sure if it was black or cast iron. Also, what color did they paint the coil springs and steering components (center link, tie rods, swaybars, etc)? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

GM Chassis black for all of the above. It is a low gloss black, almost a satin. Not full flat black, though.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

drburns said:


> I have a couple of quick questions about the correct color of some chassis components on my 67 GTO. I'm in the midst of a full frame off resto and am trying to restore it to near concours quality, or at least show room quality. Does anyone know what color Pontiac painted the rear diffs on the GTO in 67? I'm not sure if it was black or cast iron. Also, what color did they paint the coil springs and steering components (center link, tie rods, swaybars, etc)? Any help would be appreciated.





geeteeohguy said:


> GM Chassis black for all of the above. It is a low gloss black, almost a satin. Not full flat black, though.


:agree

Eastwood Company has a near perfect match to the 60% gloss used by the factory. Please post pictures of this restoration if you have a chance,


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> GM Chassis black for all of the above. It is a low gloss black, almost a satin. Not full flat black, though.


Cool thanks. That's what I was leaning towards; I found some great detail photos of the Thom McAn GTO that shows the chassis close up. I have a gallon of the GM chassis black which is what the frame is painted with. I'll post up some pics asap.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Here are some pics so far:


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

More pics:


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

So far I have the front suspension put together, and all the brake and fuel lines plumbed. I'm currently working on cleaning and painting the engine, trans, diff, and steering components. Here are the pics I found of the Thom McAn car: 1967-PONTIAC-GTO-THOM MCAN-NAPOLI CLASSICS-(203) 668 7797

Here's some more my plumbing:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's lookin like a real nice job!! :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Beautiful work.........I'm impressed with the rivited upper ball joints. Most folks just bolt new ones in...correct for a service replacement, but not "factory". Your springs and control arm shafts should be black to be "original". The silver/cad look looks good to me, though.................


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm going to paint the springs black. I didn't know that the control are shafts were black too. I guess that's one of the differences between Pontiacs and Chevys from that era. My brother has a 68 chevelle that is restored to 100% factory specs and much of the suspension components are cast iron color, including the diff. From what I'm finding, most of the pontiacs had all of that painted black.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That is one smoooooooth chassis!!!!!! Looks sweet:cheers Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW, really nice, wish mine was that far along.....
Jeff, you can get bolts for the upper ball joints with the heads that replicate rivets. The nuts are mostly hidden underneath. I have them on my winter wish list from Ames....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

drburns,

Nice work, she appears to be a factory A/C car. 

Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

You are correct about the factory A/C. It's actually a very nicely optioned car. It's got power steering, power disc brakes, AM/FM, rear speaker, power antenna, and TH400. I kinda wish it was a 4 speed car though. Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Update: well I finally got some of the front end issues straightened out and have reassembled and painted the diff. I'll try to get some pics up this weekend. Issues I've been dealing with (for those interested) are finding good, unboxed reard lower control arms, having to replace my axles, finding a correct centerlink, and rebuilding the rear brakes. I've decided to go a little crazy with the resto, so aftermarket stuff is pretty much out. Here's some of my advice/findings: 

1. While I'm using a lot of Inline Tube parts, they're rear brake kits have some issues. They're backing plates don't have the adjuster holes punched in the backing plate or the drum, so there's no way to adjust the rear brakes. So I restored my original backing plates and used the new internals. Nice thing is, now the Delco stamp is there and they look more original/correct. Otherwise, I really like the Inline Tube parts, especially they're bolt kits and lines.

2. I've gone through multiple sets of tie rod adjuster sleeves b/c the outer tie rod was threading crooked only to find the outer tie rod was not cut with the correct threads. Beware of cheap repo tie rods, especially the inner ones. I ended up restoring mine.

3. Front end steering components were originally black, as I noticed while sanding them. You were all right; thanks guys.

4. Aftermarket sway bars look completely different, and none are the correct size. If you can restore yours, do it. Idler arms have the same problem.

5. To my surprise, I had to replace my axles. The bearings had worn into the axles causing excessive play. Another nice $400 surprise I didn't expect. Aftermarket axles have a very different appearing hub/end, but i really didn't have much of a choice.

6. Finally, some one reproduces the original 2-piece front disc brake rotors! Cheap too: $209/pair. Of course this happens 1 month after I spent $200 on a pair of aftermarket replacements, but nonetheless, they are available. I'll post pics soon. (Not important unless you want to go 100% original).

Bottom line is, with a little TLC, original parts can clean up well, and keep your car original. Again, I'm going for a completely originally resto, including frame/parts decals, etc., probably over-restoring. I'd like to document as much of the resto as possible, so if anyone has any info, feel free to post it, especially frame detailing and inspection markings. I haven't found any good 67 frame off resto guides online, so I'll try to do it here. Suggestions and criticism welcome.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Here are some crappy pics from today using my phone. I'll get better pics tomorrow, hopefully. Another aftermarket issue; the upper control arms have a different contour where it mates to the bushing on the diff, and has a reinforcement plate welded to the bolt holes. Not really visible when totally assembled, but different from original. The trans just needed a little cleaning and detailing and new seals. I sanded and cleaned the pan, then cleared it. The rest of the housing was painted with alumablast.:


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

The rear axle housing is only primed in these pics. I painted it with GM resto black (60* gloss). I painted the backing plates with Eastwood phosphate black. Here you can see the hub/end of the axle. It's flat/flush instead of that cupped and cast look of the originals. Again, no one should be able to see that.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

drburns said:


> I'd like to document as much of the resto as possible, so if anyone has any info, feel free to post it, especially frame detailing and inspection markings. I haven't found any good 67 frame off resto guides online, so I'll try to do it here. Suggestions and criticism welcome.



Feel free to use the Photo Gallery, any pictures you upload can be accessed with the "My Photos:" link under your avatar.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Feel free to use the Photo Gallery, any pictures you upload can be accessed with the "My Photos:" link under your avatar.


Nice! Added a few more.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Everything is lookin awesome! :cheers


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

:agree looking great! that is where i was about a year ago on my 66. definately an enjoyable part of the resto for me. i just loved watching it come back together and knowing i passed the point of tearing apart and beginning to reassemble. have fun with this part of the project and enjoy your car. looking like 2 more goats will be on the road soon in nj.  :cheers


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

:agree

Everything is looking great!!

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks. I started putting on some of the detail tags. Also, when we went to assemble the engine for paint, I noticed that one of my intake lobes on cam was completely wiped. The lifter was cupped too. Nothing like more delays and more surprises. Here's some more pics:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

drburns said:


> Thanks. I started putting on some of the detail tags. Also, when we went to assemble the engine for paint, I noticed that one of my intake lobes on cam was completely wiped. The lifter was cupped too. Nothing like more delays and more surprises. Here's some more pics:


That bites about the cam lobe but now you can get a fresh one with a little more oomph...:cheers
Remember to buy zinc rich oil or use the additive.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Good one on chatching that bad lobe!


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Funny thing is, we were just going to throw on some new gaskets and drop the engine on the frame. The car seemed to be running strong, so I never suspected any issues. Who knows how long it's been like that. Better to be lucky than good sometimes.


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I am building my chassis right now for my '67 as well. Just wondering since you seem to know what you're doing, should the springs on the back be somewhat loose on top of the axle? Of course there are insulators on the top, but it almost seems like there should be something on the bottom as they seem kinda loose. Just want to make sure I am not missing something before I get it all together. 

Also if I remember right you were looking for some unboxed control arms for the rear. Do you still need some? I have a set powdercoated black and am not going to be using them as I am going with tubular control arms. PM me if you need them.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

The springs seem loose when you first install them because there's no weight on the rear of the frame. They'll feel tight once the body is on. You've installed them correctly. Although I agree it would be nice to have some kind of insulator on the bottom too. 

I actually was able to restore my rear control arms and they look really good. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I figured I was ok, always like to make sure though.


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Another question as I am getting my front suspension together. I bought most everything I thought I needed to get this done and think I have something I might not need. The upper control arm bumper, where does this thing go? Ames part number S131, all the catalogues I see say they are for 64-72, so I bought them assuming I need them. Now I am ready to put them on and don't see a place for them. I take it I don't need them?


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

chainboy1 said:


> Another question as I am getting my front suspension together. I bought most everything I thought I needed to get this done and think I have something I might not need. The upper control arm bumper, where does this thing go? Ames part number S131, all the catalogues I see say they are for 64-72, so I bought them assuming I need them. Now I am ready to put them on and don't see a place for them. I take it I don't need them?


Those bumpers go on the frame under the front upper control arm. Be sure to install them before you install the springs and connect the spindles, otherwise you can't install them until the engine is resting on the frame. That's the mistake I made. Once the engine is on the frame, there should be enough space to install them between the frame and the control arm.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The bumper goes in the hole in the outside arc of the frame.


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

That makes a lot more sense now, I appreciate the help. I was looking for a hole on the control arm itself.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Here is a pic of the new 2-piece rotor installed. I should have some more pics of the painted engine and finished chassis this weekend. Hopefully I get the engine and trans on the chassis too.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice detail work on the front end ! E


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Took a little break on the resto the past couple of months. Got the driveshaft restored, engine and trans bolted up, and parking brake cables hooked up. I'll hopefully have some pics of the driveshaft installed this weekend.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Lookin real good!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice!......Now I can't wait for my chassis to arrive.:cheers


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Here's some updated pics. Unfortunately they're taken with my phone. We're getting all the accessories put on the engine and got the driveshaft restored and installed. I was able to get a date coded starter and alternator. They're on their way to John Pirkle for restoration. I decided to keep my original exhaust manifolds and will have them restored/reskinned. The air cleaner and valve covers are getting rechromed at Paul's Chrome Plating. So the frame is almost complete. Gotta clean up the A/C parts and power steering pump, finish off the fuel hoses, and get the exhaust (Gardner).


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

chassis porn. :lol:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Outstanding..................it's gonna look better than new !!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

WOW!!! Great shots, beautiful!!


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Sorry it's been so long since I've posted any progress on the GTO. Actually, there hasn't been that much to report. I had the exhaust manifolds refinished and installed the Gardner exhaust (pics maybe this weekend). Between no time, and searching out whatever nos parts I could find, etc, I haven't been working on it that much. The good news is, the chassis is basically done, and it's going to the body shop soon. So with any luck, it might be done by summer time. arty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

restoration guide lists factory springs as "natural steel" and service replacements as black....looks great, curious to see what it looked likebefore you started:cheers


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice Work!!

Hopefully my frame will be to this point soon... Hopefully its somewhat as smooth as yours.

-Thor


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

So the car went from having pretty much nothing done over the past few months to being stripped and strapped on the rotisserie! These guys are moving really fast. Once the body is painted, I'll deliver the finished frame to them to mate them together.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks good but I think you're a little beyond "Paintless Dent Repair" at this point....:lol:


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Lol. He said he'll send me better (more anonymous) photos. I removed those pics for now; no shameless advertising. 

Someone asked what the car looked like before:


















It wasn't in terrible condition on the surface, and made a great driver, but it had terrible chassis problems that needed to be fixed. So I figured I might as well do it right this time.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the pics on the roto........I just saw some humor in the signs on the building....:lol:
No advertising assumed......bring 'em back...:cool


----------



## Eddie.w (Nov 30, 2008)

Come on doc, it's been five months with no new pics...the suspense is killin me! How's it looking?


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Eddie.w said:


> Come on doc, it's been five months with no new pics...the suspense is killin me! How's it looking?


Well, I wish I had some better news to report, but the project has stalled for health reasons. I have been diagnosed with lymphoma and am currently undergoing treatment. So basically the gto funds are being held up for medical expenses. Good news is, it's very treatable and the project will move forward hopefully in a few months. The frame is basically done. Just need to connect the fuel lines. I'll have to post pics of it with the exhaust installed, wires, etc. The body is primed and the underside is all painted 60* black. I'll ask Zaino if he's got more body pics for me. He's been great about the whole illness and understands the situation, but for now the project is on pause.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

drburns said:


> Well, I wish I had some better news to report, but the project has stalled for health reasons. I have been diagnosed with lymphoma and am currently undergoing treatment. So basically the gto funds are being held up for medical expenses. Good news is, it's very treatable and the project will move forward hopefully in a few months. The frame is basically done. Just need to connect the fuel lines. I'll have to post pics of it with the exhaust installed, wires, etc. The body is primed and the underside is all painted 60* black. I'll ask Zaino if he's got more body pics for me. He's been great about the whole illness and understands the situation, but for now the project is on pause.


Yikes! I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Eddie.w (Nov 30, 2008)

drburns said:


> Well, I wish I had some better news to report, but the project has stalled for health reasons. I have been diagnosed with lymphoma and am currently undergoing treatment. So basically the gto funds are being held up for medical expenses. Good news is, it's very treatable and the project will move forward hopefully in a few months. The frame is basically done. Just need to connect the fuel lines. I'll have to post pics of it with the exhaust installed, wires, etc. The body is primed and the underside is all painted 60* black. I'll ask Zaino if he's got more body pics for me. He's been great about the whole illness and understands the situation, but for now the project is on pause.


Sorry to hear doc... I hope you get better soon!


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

has anything progress been done recently ? i have an almost identical car. cameo ivory, AC ,PW and PB really interested to see how it comes out. and if you dont mind me asking who is doing the restoration i am also located in New Jersey


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

I can't believe that much time has passed since I last posted. The lymphoma refused to give into the initial treatments. Long story short, I ended up requiring a stem cell transplant that kept my hospitalized for a month plus. That finished in July and I'm now fully recovered. Now I just need to get back to work which will hopefully be sometime around the first of the year. Once funds start rolling in, the GTO project will continue. I also need to save some money for my 04 GTO that I blew the motor on this past April. When it rains it pours!

As for who is doing the work, Tommy Zaino has my car still. He is located in Staten Island. My frame is complete and is still down here in NJ with me. When I start making money again, I'll pay Zaino so he can continue on the body. Right now it's all primered and blocked. I need to get a new hood as mine original hood is a little beat up and someone had welded patches where they had hood pins previously. So hopefully this project will move forward towards spring. If you want Tommy's info, I'll give you his number.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Good to see you made it through, even tho it was a tough road...


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

glad to hear that you are fully recovered! When it happens it happens. Cant wait to see the further progress on it when the first comes around!! 

Yeah would you mind giving me his number! That would be great cause im considering doing the same thing your doing would like to talk to him!Thank you in advance!


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> Good to see you made it through, even tho it was a tough road...


Thanks. It was a hell of fight. Sixteen months of continuous treatment, 4 different chemo regimens, total body radiation, and finally the stem cell transplant. And there was some major thoracic surgery to get the biopsy. Unreal! But finally feeling well and have a clean CAT scan. Hopefully it stays that way for good.



67 GTO said:


> glad to hear that you are fully recovered! When it happens it happens. Cant wait to see the further progress on it when the first comes around!!
> 
> Yeah would you mind giving me his number! That would be great cause im considering doing the same thing your doing would like to talk to him!Thank you in advance!


I'll definitely continue to document the progress of the restoration once we get back underway. I'll pm you the info for Zaino.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back, and it's good to hear that things are looking up. :cheers

Bear


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you dr burns for the Pm for the information for zaino sorry i did not answer sooner has been hectic around here with Sandy. I noticed you painted the A/C bracket and vent hose bracket that attaches to manifold on the motor the pontiac blue is that the correct factory spec for them?


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Yes, those brackets should be engine color.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

thank you. the correct color is the pontac metallic blue?


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Yes. I used the Pontiac metallic blue from Bill Hirsch.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

The body shop I'm using is moving into a new building so things are still at a stand still. In the meantime I'm making sure the details on the frame are correct so I have a couple of questions:

Does anyone know if the radiator fan is supposed to be natural steel color or black?

Is the harmonic balancer and pulley supposed to be pontiac blue?

Are the pulleys (fan and PS) also supposed to be natural or black?

Anyone have pics of what the original PS lines look like? Can't find NOS ones anywhere and I don't trust the repops quality.

Here's something I found online that's helpful and has some good info but it's not specific to the year:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDkQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gtoaa.org%2Fpdf%2Fconcours.pdf&ei=weo3UfSoN42v0AGd-4GQAw&usg=AFQjCNHhsqRjwouBcV7dXP_Fjc6vAoet1A&sig2=CCwh25amBA1vYAy3xdLlxA&bvm=bv.43287494,d.dmQ


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Well it sounds like we're back in business. Got a message from the body shop and he said he should have the car done by the end of the year. So I've got to finish up the final details on the frame. I'm looking for some NOS front shocks and have to refinish my fan blades, and need to reorder trans lines. Also need to re-inventory everything and see what's left to get. I'll keep this up date as things get done.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Here's a couple of pics of the underside of the body. This is where we left off.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

There's a lot of cleaning up to do, and since the garage is a little on the humid side, I've got to redo some painting and plating, particularly on the spindles, nuts and backing plates. Even the alternator fan started to discolor.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Chassis looks Amazing!:cheers


I know it's a good feeling to be putting it back together and let me tell ya, nothing matches the party after putting the body back on the frame. arty:

I love seeing GTO's being "reborn".


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Really nice job!.
I know the feeling of getting closer to the end too.
Looks like you are going with a Gardner exhaust?
I see alot of other nice touches too.. riveted upper ball joints, correct finish on drive shaft too. very nice!


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Yes, Gardner is the only way to go for the exhaust. Myself, my brother and father have them on all of our cars. 

I've tried to keep the restoration as true to original as possible. Now I'm trying to research some of the inspection marks. I've been as careful as I can about getting the correct date coded nos parts too. I just installed a pair of nos front shocks today, so the frame is pretty much done. I'll have the wheels refinished once the car is closer to completion. I can't wait to see it all back together, but at the same time, my finances tell me not to be in too much of a rush.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm really enjoying flowing this thread. You're doing good work there.

Bear


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks! It's good to be back working on it again. 

Here's what I did today. I stripped and polished the fan blades and blasted the A/C bracket. Next will be to restore the A/C compressor or send it out to be done. I don't know of any one that does this, so if anyone has any suggestions, please feel free to post them. 










The other major engine component that needs to be detailed/replated is my carb. I'm very hesitant to have this done because it was set up by The Carb Shop years ago and ran absolutely perfect, so I'm afraid of screwing up the calibration. It does look terrible though. Again, again suggestions on a good shop for the carb plating, post it up.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

I had the carb replated. I couldn't leave it all faded with the rest of the engine all detailed. It came out pretty nice. Hopefully it will still run as good as it used to.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW, it looks spankin' new !!! Yes, hopefully, it still works as new.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks very nice!


----------



## BCKHNTR (Jan 31, 2014)

Sweet resto to date...I just started mine...the pix you've posted will help tremendously with my resto.


----------



## Jelski (Mar 17, 2011)

Where did you ge t the brake upgrade?


----------



## bobbordelon (Sep 21, 2010)

I am in the last stages of my frame-off 67 GTO Convertible project. 
I researched the finish detail and found a complete spec sheet. It calls for no paint of differential and differential cover.
The correct finish is low gloss black on the backing plates and axle tubes with slight overspray on center housing. I used Eastwood Diamond Clear on the housing, cover, and the drive shaft which also remains unpainted with the application of the correct stripe code for your power train combination.
I hope this helps.
If you need anything further, just call me. 
Bob 561-596-0754


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

That's very good info. Thanks Bob. 

We still haven't made any progress from where I left off. The hold up is the body shop, and work has been really crazy. But at least my health is good and I've got the funds to finish it off. Once it's painted, we'll get the body on the chassis and assemble the rest of the car. I've got to polish all the molding, get weatherstripping and date coded glass, and get the a/c compressor restored. Other than that, everything else should be there ready to go.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks like things are getting back on track. Glass and weatherstrip ordered, as well as molding clips, ect. The paint has been ordered, and the body is in final stages of bodywork. I'm going two stage bc/cc, while not totally original, I feel looks better, and the car is over restored anyway. Heading to Carlisle next month to pick up bumpers, tires, etc (anything too big to ship). Should be painted and on the chassis by the end of the month. Pics to follow.


----------



## gtocwp (Nov 12, 2014)

drburns...I just starting an off the frame resto on a 67 gto coupe. First ..your resto looks great. Couple of questions. I have seen different approch to an off the frame whereby some guys pull everything off the frame that they are not going to use.....fron suspension, rear end, leaf springs etc. while others pull everyhing off the frame regardless of weather they are going to reuse it or not. I sort of like the idea of leaving the suspension and trires on it while the car goes to media blasting just because its easier to role to move. What are your thoughts. Second question, did you or are you going to rebuild everything on the frame (suspension, gas tank/lines, engine, rasiator, exhaust) that you canbefore you put the body back on the frame? I have seen different approaches and not sure of the pros and cons. Your thoughts.


----------



## gtocwp (Nov 12, 2014)

drburns....second set of questions regarding the 67 gto off frame resto. Did you or are you going to remove the front fenders when you media plast or do your repaint. I notice that the heater core looks like it has a blower motor or some type of motor mounted on the firewall to the left (passenger side) of the heater core cowling and it looks like the fender has to come off to get the heater core cowling off and the motor out. Additional pictures would be great. Is yours a 4 speed?


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

My car is a TH400 with A/C, so to access the evaporator core you have to remove the passenger fender.

Here's what I ended up doing: My original frame was unfortunately damaged beyond repair between rust and accidents, so I had to get a used frame. That's why I started with a bare frame. I replaced the front upper and lower control arms with new ones, so the front suspension is all new parts with some nos parts mixed in. As I was building the new frame, the body shop removed the body off the old frame and mounted it to the rotisserie. I took the drivetrain and rear suspension off the old frame, restored and cleaned the control arms, engine, trans, etc and mounted it to the new frame. I replaced all the lines (brake and fuel), installed the new exhaust, etc so I have a rolling chassis that's completely restored and detailed. I do have to clean it up a bit, and replate some of the parts as it's been sitting for so long. So as you can see, my situation isn't very typical. I'd say if my original chassis was useable, I would've media blasted the car with the chassis on it, then remove the body, strip the chassis completely, and go from there. Definitely easier to work with a rolling chassis.

When it comes to reassembly, I think we're going to drop the painted body on the completed chassis, then install the core support, fenders, and gas tank. I've got a pair of nos fenders I'm using so I won't need to media blast them. They'll be painted separately off the body along with the hood and trunk.

Unfortunately, we have made no progress with the body. It's still sitting on the rotisserie in primer, blocked and smoothed, with the underside painted, and moldings and door/trunk gaps all set. The body shop is the hold up now. Once it's painted, the assembly should go quickly. I have every conceivable part I could need at this point, probably duplicate parts as I've been collecting parts for so long I forgot what I even had. Once it's all together, I'll disassemble some of the chassis parts I want to replate (backing plates, etc) and send the A/C system out for restoration. I know I'm probably obsessing over flaws that I can see now with the body off, and once the car is assembled I'll probably never see them.


----------



## 67PONGOAT (Dec 12, 2015)

*Need Help!!*



drburns said:


> So far I have the front suspension put together, and all the brake and fuel lines plumbed. I'm currently working on cleaning and painting the engine, trans, diff, and steering components. Here are the pics I found of the Thom McAn car: 1967-PONTIAC-GTO-THOM MCAN-NAPOLI CLASSICS-(203) 668 7797
> 
> Here's some more my plumbing:


Hey are your fuel and brake lines both ran on the driver side of the car?


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Yes, both the brake lines and fuel line run on the driver's side. 

Believe it or not, the car is still not done. My chassis is complete (has been for a couple of years), but we're still hung up in the body shop. It's been one excuse after the other, but at least it's ok. The body is pretty much ready for paint at this point. I'll keep documenting things as it comes along. I just sent out all the A/C parts for restoration. Really I'm in no rush anyway. Gotta finish the house first so I have a garage to keep it in.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

67PONGOAT said:


> Hey are your fuel and brake lines both ran on the driver side of the car?


Yes, they are.


----------



## 67PONGOAT (Dec 12, 2015)

*67 gto*

Im glad I found this forum and that I have both you guys handy if needed. Ill post pictures of my resto here soon and you all can check out what I done to it.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

So the body and rotisserie are back at my garage, unpainted. The body guy has been so unreliable and unfortunately has been paid in full. This is so frustrating. Some of parts even got messed up during all the moving around from shop to shop. This project has been going on almost 6 years now. I've even survived cancer during it!

Either way, I'm still pressing on. I've got the seats reupholstered, the radiator restored, and the entire A/C unit has been sent out for restoration. I've come too far to quit now. I'm either going to have to find someone else to do the paint, or hold out until he gets his shit together. At least I know all of my parts are safe in my possession now. I'll keep updating this post with pics as I make progress.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My body shop took 3 years to do my car....did a great job....tooooo long!


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Eric Animal said:


> My body shop took 3 years to do my car....did a great job....tooooo long!


They sure did! Looks great. Love the way they look without the vinyl top. I'm leaving mine off too.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

In the spirit of keeping this thread and project alive, here's a couple of pics of the seats and radiator. I took the original Harrison out of the donor car and had it re-cored. I found a guy on ebay that makes the radiator tags for that added little detail. I just have to install the correct petcock I have lying around somewhere. I had a Desert Cooler in the car before when I drove it a lot. Since it won't driven much now I think the original radiator should be fine.

I found a good upholstery shop that recovered the seats and installed new foam. I bead blasted then clear coated the seat track legs. I stripped the seat tins down to the original finish and resprayed them with the interior paint from Ames. I gotta say that paint lays out so nice for a rattle can, and the color is right on. I also used their molded chrome seat piping, which is far superior to regular chrome piping. Worth every penny.


----------



## Woffski (Jun 20, 2011)

Man! The work going on here is outstanding! I like it! The interior is awesome! Same color as the interior of my Chevelle. Keep it up.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks. I haven't had much to update lately because my paint and body guy flaked and took all my money and left town. I did get my car and most of my parts back. The a**hole sold one of my NOS front fenders and tried to pawn off a beat up 66 front fender instead. So I'm in the process of going after him to try to get some of my money back. Then I've got to find someone else to paint and reassemble it. Hopefully I'll have some answers by summer and get back on it.


----------



## Tempestuous67 (Dec 31, 2015)

*Dude, that sux*



drburns said:


> Thanks. I haven't had much to update lately because my paint and body guy flaked and took all my money and left town. I did get my car and most of my parts back. The a**hole sold one of my NOS front fenders and tried to pawn off a beat up 66 front fender instead. So I'm in the process of going after him to try to get some of my money back. Then I've got to find someone else to paint and reassemble it. Hopefully I'll have some answers by summer and get back on it.


Sorry to hear that, hope you get her up and going soon. What a rat bastard.


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

DRBURNS
Man, What a story. I've sat here for the past two hours reading and copying your pictures for reference.
I also am in the process of getting ready to start a restoration on a 67. Got layed up and in the hospital for 3 months plus another 14 months not able to do very much on the GTO. I've accumulated quite a few parts over the winter and hopefully, I'll be able to get out to the garage and start the project when the weather warms up a little.
At what stage is your project? Have you been able to find another shop that can finish what the other guy started?
I hear so many horror stories how these guys take advantage of people. 
At least I hope you're in good health. 
Reading your story, I'm wondering if I really want to get into my project.
Let us hear how you're doing. I hope you are around to answer questions when I get started.
Two questions right off the bat, Where did you find date correct glass, and who did your Harrison radiator recore and the correct tag. Another question, Is both the shroud and the finger guard correct for an A/C Car. I've been told the finger guard is for a non-A/C and the shroud was for the A/C cars.
Good Luck.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

I haven’t been back to the site in a while, but I have good news. The project is back on! I found a shop locally to take over the work and they’re moving right along. If things stay on pace, should be done by mid summer. I’m still out all that money that scumbag took, plus what it’s gonna cost to finish it, but I’ve got my health back and have been saving to finish the GTO up. So far, so good!


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Sixty7GTO said:


> DRBURNS
> Man, What a story. I've sat here for the past two hours reading and copying your pictures for reference.
> I also am in the process of getting ready to start a restoration on a 67. Got layed up and in the hospital for 3 months plus another 14 months not able to do very much on the GTO. I've accumulated quite a few parts over the winter and hopefully, I'll be able to get out to the garage and start the project when the weather warms up a little.
> At what stage is your project? Have you been able to find another shop that can finish what the other guy started?
> ...


The date coded glass I got from Auto City Classics in MN. The radiator recore was done locally and I put the tag on myself. I also believe you are correct about the finger guard. I’m not going to be installing it when my car is done. I had put it on my car probably 25 yrs ago not really caring about correctness but more for safety.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Almost done! Finally in the home stretch. Had to send the bumpers back to Tricity plating to get redone because they were damaged in shipping. Hopefully it’ll be done by the end of the month. I can’t believe this has been going on for almost 10 years.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

This might be the month it finally comes home! Just waiting to get the bumpers back from chrome, pinstripe it, final buff, and shake down. Then I’m going to install the rest of the interior to save some money. This has gone way over budget!


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Almost there....

We had some fitment issues with the header panel with the chrome moldings, and the front bumper was still bent after we had sent it back to get re-straightened and re-chromed for a second time. Ended up just going with a repop from Ames, which is beautiful and fits perfectly. They had to reshape the header panel to make everything line up correctly, but the end result fits great. The stripe came out really nice too. I think it might actually come home next week...fingers crossed.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

drburns said:


> Almost there....
> 
> We had some fitment issues with the header panel with the chrome moldings, and the front bumper was still bent after we had sent it back to get re-straightened and re-chromed for a second time. Ended up just going with a repop from Ames, which is beautiful and fits perfectly. They had to reshape the header panel to make everything line up correctly, but the end result fits great. The stripe came out really nice too. I think it might actually come home next week...fingers crossed.


Wow! Really is looking great. '67 is one of my favorite years as I like the chrome mesh grille inserts and the taillights over the '66.

10 years and over budget? LOL I have learned not to set a time frame on completion and just figure it'll be done when its done, and pay what it takes knowing that the word "budget" is an abstract term. LOL Once you are rolling down the road, all that time and money will be behind you and nothing but smiles will be in front of you. :yesnod: 

Now if I owned the car, I would have had to have the Ram Air tub/air cleaner added to the car. 

It'll be a show car winner for sure and a blast to drive. :thumbsup:


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

She’s finally back home! Well, sort of. Actually I had to put it at my parents house temporarily as my garage is getting torn apart. Had a leak in the garage windows that destroyed the wall, so that’s all getting repaired. Now I’ve got to finish off the interior and a couple of other little details, and get some test miles done. I’m very happy how it turned out. I can’t believe it’s finally done! More pics to follow once it’s all finished.


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

Doc, great job. She's beautiful! So happy for you that she's finally finished, that she survived the crooked shop owner, and that you made it through your health scare. Thanks for cataloging the entire experience for us. There's a ton of useful information and excellent photos for us who are undertaking the same project to refer to.

Just wondering, were you able to get any of your money back?


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

I never got a dime back from that scumbag, and I had to buy a bunch of extra parts that he sold, like one of my nos front fenders. He’ll get what’s coming to him one day...

I’ll post more pics once I’m all done with the interior and obsessing over the little details. Even though the shop did a great job, I’m finding little things here and there to knit pick. OCD!!!


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

The car runs really good so far. Still need more miles on it to work out the kinks, then back on the lift the detail the chassis and clean off the dust. Gonna do some inspection marks and try to get decals with the correct codes for the springs/shocks. 
More pics to follow once it’s back in my garage. I just finished up the interior a couple of weeks ago. Some interior pics for now:


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

In the interest of keeping things alive....Had to have the rear rebuilt and a couple of other little odds and ends buttoned up, but she’s all done and back home. Now just working on shaking her down and making sure she runs as good as she looks. Hopefully will get to a GTOAA meet when it comes back east.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

_Really great looking car. Good job._


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

drburns said:


> Update: well I finally got some of the front end issues straightened out and have reassembled and painted the diff. I'll try to get some pics up this weekend. Issues I've been dealing with (for those interested) are finding good, unboxed reard lower control arms, having to replace my axles, finding a correct centerlink, and rebuilding the rear brakes. I've decided to go a little crazy with the resto, so aftermarket stuff is pretty much out. Here's some of my advice/findings:
> 
> 1. While I'm using a lot of Inline Tube parts, they're rear brake kits have some issues. They're backing plates don't have the adjuster holes punched in the backing plate or the drum, so there's no way to adjust the rear brakes. So I restored my original backing plates and used the new internals. Nice thing is, now the Delco stamp is there and they look more original/correct. Otherwise, I really like the Inline Tube parts, especially they're bolt kits and lines.
> 
> ...


I was just looking at differentials I believe the gear ratio was on the right rear axle facing the back.


----------



## Reseacher (Jun 28, 2020)

Nice car and nice write up. Im working on a 67 myself. Im at the frame restoration phase. I read through it to see what color the rear end was painted. The one I took out of my car looks like red oxide primer. I guess that isnt correct though so maybe it had been repainted or came out of some other car maybe.


----------

